# ATI Crane



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a interesting problem with this crane. To start with it is a ATI Heavy duty crane #3160. Everything is there looks great but when you put it on the Track that is when the problems start. The wheels seem to be hitting the ties. Everything lines up in place but when you move it it "Rumbles" down the track on the ties. This is in N scale And I am using Code 55 track. I am wondering if this crane is made for Code 80 track. Anyone ever run in to this problem??
Thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You guessed it right,you'll have to replace the wheel sets.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You guessed it right,you'll have to replace the wheel sets.


I was hoping I was wrong LOL. Could you "Point" me in the right direction for the correct wheel sets?? I have never had to so I want to get it right the first time. 
Thanks


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Atlas code 55 track?*



bewhole said:


> I have a interesting problem with this crane. To start with it is a ATI Heavy duty crane #3160. Everything is there looks great but when you put it on the Track that is when the problems start. The wheels seem to be hitting the ties. Everything lines up in place but when you move it it "Rumbles" down the track on the ties. This is in N scale And I am using Code 55 track. I am wondering if this crane is made for Code 80 track. Anyone ever run in to this problem??
> Thanks.


bewhole;

I'm, guessing that you are using Atlas brand code 55 track. It has higher spikes than the Micro Engineering code 55 I use. Any equipment with the older "pizza cutter" deep flanged wheels will hit the Atlas oversized spikes and rattle along the track.
Replacement wheels, with smaller flanges, will fix the problem. Fox Valley Models, and other companies make excellent metal wheel-sets with a variety of different axle lengths to match the wheels used by different train car makers. You will need to get wheels designed for the brand of your crane model. If that is not possible, just get 36" diameter wheels on whatever length axle. You can often bend the truck frames GENTLY in or out to fit the wheels. The difference in axle lengths is very small, a few hundredths of an inch.

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yep that is what I have for track. As for the brand This one I believe is A Model power crane. ATI is made in Farmingdale NY Same address so I think it is an older Model. I got it off ebay and some times you never know how old it really is. LOL OK thanks for the info. :thumbsup: Now to find the right ones.
Thanks.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Oops!*



bewhole said:


> Yep that is what I have for track. As for the brand This one I believe is A Model power crane. ATI is made in Farmingdale NY Same address so I think it is an older Model. I got it off ebay and some times you never know how old it really is. LOL OK thanks for the info. :thumbsup: Now to find the right ones.
> Thanks.


bewhole;

I forgot to mention the best, and simplest, cure for your wheel problem. If you are using Micro Trains, or other brand, knuckle-type couplers; buy a pair of Micro Trains trucks with couplers attached. Then buy the Fox Valley Models 36" wheel-sets made to fit Micro Trains cars. You will then have a very free-rolling crane that can be coupled right into your work train. Micro Trains also sells trucks without couplers if you are still using (ugh!) Rapido couplers.:smilie_auslachen: 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

traction fan said:


> bewhole;
> 
> I forgot to mention the best, and simplest, cure for your wheel problem. If you are using Micro Trains, or other brand, knuckle-type couplers; buy a pair of Micro Trains trucks with couplers attached. Then buy the Fox Valley Models 36" wheel-sets made to fit Micro Trains cars. You will then have a very free-rolling crane that can be coupled right into your work train. Micro Trains also sells trucks without couplers if you are still using (ugh!) Rapido couplers.:smilie_auslachen:
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks I went and did just that(After some research). I went out and got new trucks(Needed wheels anyways) with the Couplers attached and the old ones on there was Rapido that I was going to change anyways. LOL So I thought do it all in one shot.
Thanks for the info :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Update. I received the new trucks today and I am glad to say that the crane is "Rolling" Right along!! LOL
Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

